# Old vs new ergo infant insert



## gina8177 (Jun 15, 2010)

My friend gave me her old ergo infant insert. But from what I can tell the improvements on the new style are quite good. Does anyone have experience with both? I am trying to decide if it would be worth it to purchase the new style...

Thanks!!!


----------



## mayamama (Jul 13, 2006)

My friend also gave me her old Ergo insert and we're using it fine. It just wasn't worth it to us to buy a new one considering how soon she'd probably grow out of it. However my husband is the only one who uses it as I use my K'tan and am in the market for a ring sling. If it's the only carrier you use it might be worth it to you to purchase a new insert, but if it's just for once in a while, like us, it's probably not worth it. Good luck!


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

I think the new style is enough of an imporvement to be worth it. but if baby is already born and is on the way to outgrowing it, then maybe not.


----------



## Alisse (Dec 10, 2009)

For us it was a hugely worth the cost. Our LO wanted to be held upright, tummy to tummy but couldn't splay his legs until he was 4months. We got it when he was 2months old and my DH carried him everywhere with it. In contrast, our LO couldn't stand being in the old insert, sideways.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

DS loved the new insert and I found it super easy to use. I was a BW noob and with the heart2heart I was always positioning DS correctly, which was not something I could say for my RS.


----------

